# Woodturning aprons



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I bought an apron from Rockler for $20 
It collects shavings around the collar
I still get my sleeves dirty
Sawdust clings to it
Needless to say, I don't like it.
What do you guys use?
Thanks 
Tom

http://www.rockler.com/gallery.cfm?Offerings_ID=21649&r=1&TabSelect=Details


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

I use one of those green welders jackets it does collects sawdust but it saves my other clothes.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> I bought an apron from Rockler for $20
> It collects shavings around the collar
> I still get my sleeves dirty
> Sawdust clings to it
> ...


I have an old zip-collar sweatshirt, kind of like THIS, when I zip it all the way up it's pretty effective at keeping stuff from getting inside the neck.

Next summer I'm going to try a chef's high-neck lightweight shirt.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Try one of Craft Supplies turners smocks. High Velcro collar, back pockets. Well thought out.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Lately I been using bear skin, whoops make that bare skin. It's summer here, prob not a good recommendation as it offers little protection but it is easy to clean so long as you don't get splatter from finishing oil etc. 
The 'bear' skin will have to wait till winter. 
I find whatever I wear is a pain. 
Captain Eddie has some good ideas to stop some of the shavings etc. check him out on YouTube.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i just wear a short sleeve tshirt and dust off when im done but i know thats not the best idea
woodcraft seels a nice smock with velcro around collar and sleeves
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2081298/30384/bsx-woodturners-jacket-large-khaki.aspx
i will buy this when i get one


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Here's what I (and my bride) did. A Dickies work shirt two sizes too big and tall. Made half sleeves and used the cutoffs for pockets on each arm for honing etc and one pocket in the back for calipers if needed. One pocket flat removed and more slots all for all the types of pencils/markers. $4.95 new on the bay.

Large enough to fit over a light jacket in the winter.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> i just wear a short sleeve tshirt and dust off when im done but i know thats not the best idea
> woodcraft seels a nice smock with velcro around collar and sleeves
> http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2081298/30384/bsx-woodturners-jacket-large-khaki.aspx
> i will buy this when i get one


This is what I'm planning on getting, I think woodcraft has it on sale for $20 last time I was in there... Can't remember though


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

Aprons are for girls.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Treeoflifestairs.com said:


> Aprons are for girls.


And cooks, but I think he ment smock...


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Short sleeves around equipment, leather that might help protect against cuts if something sharp flies at you.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...campaign=PLA&gclid=CM_NvZSJ3rQCFQWe4Aod0jIAfg


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Treeoflifestairs.com said:


> Aprons are for girls.


I know I know .....but type in smock on a search and see what ya get..:no:
Soooo.....I refer to it as an apron and I'm secure with my cooking side:laughing:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

NCPaladin said:


> Here's what I (and my bride) did. A Dickies work shirt two sizes too big and tall. Made half sleeves and used the cutoffs for pockets on each arm for honing etc and one pocket in the back for calipers if needed. One pocket flat removed and more slots all for all the types of pencils/markers. $4.95 new on the bay.
> 
> Large enough to fit over a light jacket in the winter.


I really like this idea...thanks
I also saw the same idea using a windbreaker


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hammer1 said:


> Short sleeves around equipment, leather that might help protect against cuts if something sharp flies at you.
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...campaign=PLA&gclid=CM_NvZSJ3rQCFQWe4Aod0jIAfg


Points well taken
Still doesn't address the mess you get on your long sleeves which I use in the winter months out in the shop.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

I picked up one from Duluth Trading Co and like it quite well. I know a lot of turners like stuff w/o pockets so they don't collect shavings, but this one is pretty good. The hand pockets are on the sides and angled a bit so they don't collect too much. Plus, it's really heavy duty material. I wear this around the shop for all types of woodworking.

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/96543.aspx


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I was going to ask the same question today. It's the shavings down the neck, which find their way to my waistline and continue to work south through the day that are starting to wear me out.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Bonanza35 said:


> I was going to ask the same question today. It's the shavings down the neck, which find their way to my waistline and continue to work south through the day that are starting to wear me out.


That gets anoying real quick doesn't it? Lol


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

Been wondering about this too...looked at the stuff Rockler had when I was at the local store, and didn't like anything.....then last weekend was out turning and absentmindedly wore by bib overalls out to the shop....Note To Self: Never wear bibs when turning!! *smacks forehead*.....I had shavings down my underwear n' socks.....lol......*shakes head*....*waits for lol's*


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

blaineo said:


> Been wondering about this too...looked at the stuff Rockler had when I was at the local store, and didn't like anything.....then last weekend was out turning and absentmindedly wore by bib overalls out to the shop....Note To Self: Never wear bibs when turning!! *smacks forehead*.....I had shavings down my underwear n' socks.....lol......*shakes head*....*waits for lol's*


yea bibs would be bad:laughing::laughing::laughing:
i turned once last summer in my swimming trunks no shirt and flip flops
i have a hairry chest and it was stuck all over it.:yes::yes:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> yea bibs would be bad:laughing::laughing::laughing:
> i turned once last summer in my swimming trunks no shirt and flip flops
> i have a hairry chest and it was stuck all over it.:yes::yes:


Thanks for that


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Now I probably have no say so here cause I don't use a lathe, but couldn't you all use a rain coat or one of those things you wear in a barber shop? 
I would think the chips would just slide right off. 
You could even hose it down if you wanted to. 
Just saying!!!!!


----------



## xedout (Jan 10, 2013)

My wife got me a turner's smock from Lee Valley http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?cat=1,43413&p=49899. Yeah, it's on the pricey side, around $70 bucks. But it keeps the wood shavings from going where they don't belong!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Now I probably have no say so here cause I don't use a lathe, but couldn't you all use a rain coat or one of those things you wear in a barber shop?
> I would think the chips would just slide right off.
> You could even hose it down if you wanted to.
> Just saying!!!!!


to many loose things that could get caught in turning lathe in my opinion


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> to many loose things that could get caught in turning lathe in my opinion


True Dat.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi guys...thanks for all the great responses.
Sounds like you've experienced the same frustrations that I have with shavings in your underwear.:laughing:

I went up to Goodwill and found a lightweight windbreaker with a zip up collar and cuffed sleeves......for $5.00 !!!!!!!

It worked fantastic!!!!! I still used the apron for my lower body but now I'm looking for some nylon tear-away pants like the pro basketball guys use. I'm a short white guy who can't jump so it may be hard to find a pair that fit properly....:huh:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

This might help to keep you cleaner 







Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

How about those little shields that attach to the tools? I've seen a video on one before, but can't seem to find it.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> How about those little shields that attach to the tools? I've seen a video on one before, but can't seem to find it.


That's a good idea. I'll go see if I can find one lol 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dominick said:


> How about those little shields that attach to the tools? I've seen a video on one before, but can't seem to find it.


you did see post 26 right:yes::yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> you did see post 26 right:yes::yes:


Yea but that's a little piece of wood glued to the tool? Two different things.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Yea but that's a little piece of wood glued to the tool? Two different things.


actually i didnt watch it:blink:
i was assuming thats what it was 
we all know what assuming does:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't use a turning apron but have thought about it. 

What kind of face masks do you guys use? Does anyone use the really tough think kind so flying objects don't hit your face? I have the harbor fright cheap-o mask and have been looking at the more protective ones? Any opinions on these?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

robert421960 said:


> actually i didnt watch it:blink:
> i was assuming thats what it was
> we all know what assuming does:laughing::laughing::laughing:


It was Capt Eddie using a roughing gouge with a chunk of wood glued into the scoop
The plexiglass deflectors are typically used on the EZWood type 
At least that what I assume............


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Capt Eddie also does one with plexiglass glass and an earth magnet I think

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

you guys wear clothes??? huh


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

bond3737 said:



> you guys wear clothes??? huh


Depends on the occasion.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

bond3737 said:


> you guys wear clothes??? huh


Just silly aprons.......


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

BigJoe16 said:


> I don't use a turning apron but have thought about it.
> 
> What kind of face masks do you guys use? Does anyone use the really tough think kind so flying objects don't hit your face? I have the harbor fright cheap-o mask and have been looking at the more protective ones? Any opinions on these?


BigJoe -- in case you didn't notice it, there's another thread just started with a discussion of face masks.

I started with the HF mask too, quickly determined it's okay for splash protection but not much more. Check out the Sperian/Bionic available on Amazon for around $25.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

.....and this is what I ended up with.
I have a winter vest under the jacket and the apron so it looks like I need to go to Weightwatchers ...ha!!


----------



## robsgotwood (Dec 14, 2012)

Safety glasses and what ever I'm wearing haven't had a problem yet just use the air compressor to blow myself off


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> BigJoe -- in case you didn't notice it, there's another thread just started with a discussion of face masks.
> 
> I started with the HF mask too, quickly determined it's okay for splash protection but not much more. Check out the Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001VXXUWK/ available on Amazon for around $25.


That's accually the mask I was looking at. It seemed to me like it was a good quality mask. But I just ordered a new live center and 1" round nose scraper from PSI so I have little money to spend on the new mask. I will get a good one soon enough.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

.....and this is what I'm using










I look wicked chunky but I'm wearing my Carharrt vest underneath.
Otherwise, I think I need to join Weightwatchers.....ha!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> .....and this is what I ended up with.
> I have a winter vest under the jacket and the apron so it looks like I need to go to Weightwatchers ...ha!!


That's quite stylish. Not far from mine. Until I have something better I've been using a pullover windbreaker I picked up at a golf course years ago. It actually works very well.


----------



## jgilfor (Jan 25, 2013)

I am too cheap to buy a real turner's smock. I took an old dress shirt, cut off the pockets (so they don't fill up with chips), and cut the sleeves off at about mid forearm. I have two so that I can wash one while I use the other. I button the top button, and wear them not tucked into my pants. They work very well to keep chips out of my undies and off my clothes worn underneath.


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

There's always the old-school Dicky -- the $8 solution. Or make your own from an old turtleneck.

http://www.collarsanddickiesbysarah.com/

Their "thermal" version goes for $13 and could double as a poor-man's dust mask -- for particles waaaaaaay over a few micron that is.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm thinking of going this route...?.
Does this make me look fat?????

Amazon.com: Michale Angelo's David Italian Apron: Home & Kitchen


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> I'm thinking of going this route...?.
> Does this make me look fat?????
> 
> Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/Michale-Angelos-David-Italian-Apron/dp/B0006I20Y0


They'll always know when you've got wood at least. ;-)


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> I'm thinking of going this route...?.
> Does this make me look fat?????
> 
> Amazon.com: Michale Angelo's David Italian Apron: Home & Kitchen


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

